# Anno1701 PCGames Vollversion PC stürzt ab!



## combatIII (21. September 2013)

Hallo!


Ich hab die PC Games Version von Anno 1701 auf dem PC von meinem Kurzen installiert.

PC Konfig: AMD Athlon XP 3200+
                  2 GB DDR 1 Ram
                  Sapphire X800XT 256 MB
                   ASUS A7N8X E Deluxe
                   Windows XP Media Center Edition

Treiber sind alle aktuell zumindest soweit das noch geht.
Die Installation war schnell und ohne Probleme.Gespielt wird in 12xx x 768 sonstige Einstellungen auf mittel.Nun haben wir versucht die Einführung zu starten aber der Rechner startet sofort nachdem laden neu.Hab jetzt verschiedene Auflösungen und Grafikeinstellungen probiert nützt aber bislang alles nichts.

Wär echt schön wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.Danke im voraus!

Chris


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2013)

*AW: Anno1701 PCGames Vollversion PC stürzt ab!*

Liegt vielleicht an der CPU.
Sowas hatte ich mal gehabt.
Erst mit einem Athlon 64 startete das Spiel. Lag daran dass das Game eine Erweiterung brauchte die nur der Athlon 64 hatte und der Athon + nicht.


----------



## combatIII (21. September 2013)

Hab ein wenig gegoogelt und eigentlich sollte es auf einem SingleCore mit 2.2 Ghz laufen wobei im Heft steht DualCore 2.2 Ghz.Wär schade wenn ich das nicht zum laufen bekommen würde.Ausserdem häng ich ein wenig an der Kiste.Find aber auch nichts bei Google über das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

*AW: Anno1701 PCGames Vollversion PC stürzt ab!*

Kann sein dass die CPU zu schwach ist und unterhalb der Anforderungen liegt.
Aber genau weiß ich das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Shona (22. September 2013)

*AW: Anno1701 PCGames Vollversion PC stürzt ab!*

Hier Systemanforderungen von Anno 1701 | World of Anno sind die offizielen Systemvoraussetzungen und dort steht nichts von einem DualCore
Kannst das ganze auch hier Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements testen. einfach unter 1.) 1701 A.D. auswählen und "Can you run" it drücken.
Nun hast du die Auswahl ob du das Plugin installieren willst, die Desktop App oder einfach nur nur die Systemvoraussetzungen anzeigen lassen

Das gleiche Problem Pc problem (anno 1701) please help(10 points!)? - Yahoo! Answers ob es gelöst wurde ist allerdings nicht klar


----------



## combatIII (22. September 2013)

Das hatte ich auch gefunden und demnach erfülle ich ja die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen.Can you run it kenn ich und hab ich nicht weiter beachtet weil ja die Systemvorraussetzungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Shona (22. September 2013)

*AW: Anno1701 PCGames Vollversion PC stürzt ab!*

Die einizge möglichkeit die ich als Fehler sehe ist Windows XP Media Center Edition den diese version von XP hat damals viele Probleme verursacht soviel ich mitbekommen habe. gut möglich das es vielleicht daran liegt, aber ich kann es nicht wirklich bestätigen da ich diese Version nie hatte.


----------

